

Amazon S3 Now Has An SLA - kirubakaran
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2007/10/amazon-s3-at-yo.html

======
dfranke
Looks just as useless as every other SLA I've seen. Even the longest outages
only get you a 25% refund, with no compensation for incidental damages.
Furthermore any outage due to force majeure or "the actions of you or any
third party" is excluded, which can easily be construed to mean just about
anything.

~~~
kirubakaran
And the refund is... in S3 credits!

------
pg
They can be down for 7.3 hours in one month, and all you get is a 25%
discount?

They would have done better to say nothing.

~~~
dfranke
It's worse than that. They can be down for 7.29 hours in one month and all you
get is a 10% discount. You get 25% if they're down for _> =_ 7.3 hours.

------
kingnothing
The gist of it is a 99.9% uptime guarantee.

~~~
almost
For certain definitions of the word "guarantee"

------
PStamatiou
awesome, S3 is one step closer to being a true CDN.

------
shadowplay
We're Committed to One "Nine" of Reliability! (tm)

